# Eastsheen Cubes good for speedsolving?



## Crumbshaw (May 22, 2009)

Im going to practice speedsolving (5x5) but I dont know what Cubes to buy!:confused: Is it V-Cubes or Eastsheen? I keep a 2x2 and 4x4 Eastsheen


----------



## andatude (May 22, 2009)

I have an Eastsheen but it locks up like crazy and it's really too small for my size. I don't have a v-cube 5 but im sure people are going to tell you to get the v- cube.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 22, 2009)

V-cubes ftw!


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 22, 2009)

Yeah. If you have the money, get the v-cube; lube it with silicone oil.

If you don't have the money, save it, and go back to step one.


----------



## GermanCube (May 22, 2009)

I would recommend getting a V-Cube; they are awesome, can cut corners (the ES can't) and turn nice. Especially right now I would get a Vcube, they got a special offer at the moment!


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 22, 2009)

eastsheen 4x4 is good


----------



## luke1984 (May 22, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> eastsheen 4x4 is good



This wasn't about 4x4s, but in my opinion meffert's 4x4s are way better than eastsheen.

To topicstarter: Get a V-Cube, they're awesome!


----------



## Crumbshaw (May 23, 2009)

luke1984 said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > eastsheen 4x4 is good
> ...


Ok, I will get one while the Offer lasts. but for the 4x4 what brand is good? Eastsheen, Mefferts or C4Y's Clefferts (clone mefferts)


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 23, 2009)

Get a V5 and right now it is cheap


----------



## Vulosity (May 23, 2009)

Crumbshaw said:


> luke1984 said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...



Mefferts and it's clone are (exactly?) the same. Go with Meffert's, as they offer help on your order if something goes wrong. Plus, Cube4you does not own the brand "Clefferts". C4Y just happens to sell it. "QJ" makes the cloned mefferts.


----------



## luke1984 (May 23, 2009)

Crumbshaw said:


> luke1984 said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...



I agree with Vulosity, get a meffert's if you want a good 4x4. I have both an eastsheen 4x4 and 2 meffert's 4x4 (black and white) and my white meffert's 4x4 is the best 4x4 I've ever solved. It's the same mechanism as the retooled rubik's 4x4, but so much better!


----------



## Neo63 (May 24, 2009)

definitely V-Cubes


----------



## jcuber (May 24, 2009)

IMO, ES is good for 2x2, but Mefferts 4x4's and v-cube 5x5's are better than ES's. ES's are still good, just not as good.


----------



## qqwref (May 24, 2009)

jcuber said:


> ES is only good for 2x2. Mefferts 4x4 and V-5 FTW!



Wow, you're still retarded, jcuber.

Mefferts 4x4 and V-5 are the best cubes for their size, as far as I know. However that does not necessarily mean other cubes are bad! It is still very much possible to average under 50 seconds with an ES 4x4 and under 1:40 with an ES 5x5. If you are not yet at or near those speeds, having an ES will not slow you down.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 24, 2009)

jcuber said:


> ES is only good for 2x2. Mefferts 4x4 and V-5 FTW!





qqwref said:


> You're an idiot jcuber. Stop saying things suck when you have no clue.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 24, 2009)

Yes said:


> V-cubes ftw!



as both of their avatars suggest

EDIT: wow, posts were so close in time to each other o.0


----------



## jcuber (May 24, 2009)

@Ethan and Michael: Have you heard of things called opinions?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 24, 2009)

jcuber said:


> @Ethan and Michael: Have you heard of things called opinions?



Yes, and I've also heard of something called an uninformed person trying to make an opinion on something they know nothing about


----------



## jcuber (May 24, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > @Ethan and Michael: Have you heard of things called opinions?
> ...



*Facepalm*

I have had an ES 4x4, the mefferts dropped my times about 30s, from 1:50 to 1:20, and from ES 5x5 to v-5 was around 40 seconds drop. Having had the cubes in question, I do know plenty about this particular OP's question. 

Why did you both harp on me, when a few people previously said "v-cubes FTW", just like me. 

I know who nakajima is, and I know he can get world class times on ES, and Erik can get world class times on an ES 5x5. I am merely stating my opinion on the issue.


----------



## qqwref (May 24, 2009)

Wikipedia says "An opinion is a belief that may or may not be backed up with evidence, but which cannot be proved with that evidence. An opinion is neither right nor wrong."

Saying "I don't like ES" is an opinion. But when you say that ES is bad, when it isn't, that is not an opinion but a FALSEHOOD. (I would react exactly the same way if you said "The Earth is flat." or "2 + 2 = 5." Those are also not opinions.) There is evidence proving that Eastsheens are good - even if they may not be the best possible cubes, they are clearly good enough to get fast times with. If "ES is only good for 2x2" how come I can consistently beat your 4x4 times with a good ES 4 and consistently beat your 5x5 times with a good ES 5?

As I've told you many times already, don't present your false beliefs as fact when you don't have any clue what you are talking about. I keep calling you on it because you KEEP DOING IT. You're like a retarded dog who just can't figure out that pooping on the carpet is a bad idea. Just because your PARTICULAR cubes were not so good does not mean ES is bad in general, which is what you said. If you got robbed by an African-American and then posted "all black people are thieves" in this forum, you would be rightfully scolded, and this is the same thing: making false generalizations just makes you look even more like an idiot than you normally do.


----------



## jcuber (May 24, 2009)

I didn't mean ES's are bad, I just meant that Mefferts and v-cubes are _better_. I will change my posts to reflect this.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 24, 2009)

jcuber said:


> ES is only good for 2x2.


That is called a statement. A statement can either be true or false. You present that as if it is true, yet you have NO idea what you are talking about. I really don't care what a mefferts did to your times, or that you have an Eastsheen 4x4. You still have no idea what you are talking about.

Edit: 


jcuber said:


> I didn't mean ES's are bad, I just meant that Mefferts and v-cubes are _better_. I will change my posts to reflect this.



Yes actually, that is clearly what you meant, and I have quoted it above so that your original post will always be here.


----------



## qqwref (May 24, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I didn't mean ES's are bad, I just meant that Mefferts and v-cubes are _better_. I will change my posts to reflect this.



This is the speedsolving forum, not the psychic forum; we cannot tell what you meant to say, only what the words you posted mean. And that is what will be judged.


----------



## Crumbshaw (May 25, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> Crumbshaw said:
> 
> 
> > luke1984 said:
> ...


so when I didnt recieve my order from Mefferts, they help me out in the delivery?:confused:


----------



## Tortin (May 25, 2009)

Crumbshaw said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > Crumbshaw said:
> ...



I think he's just saying that they have good customer service.


----------



## anderson26 (May 25, 2009)

My eastsheen 4x4 locks up too much. I think I'll just stick to my V-Cube 4


----------



## Vulosity (May 26, 2009)

anderson26 said:


> My eastsheen 4x4 locks up too much. I think I'll just stick to my V-Cube 4



What V-Cube 4?
I think you mean Meffert's.


----------



## anderson26 (May 26, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> anderson26 said:
> 
> 
> > My eastsheen 4x4 locks up too much. I think I'll just stick to my V-Cube 4
> ...



No, twas a joke


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 26, 2009)

anderson26 said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > anderson26 said:
> ...



wow, THAT LAME


----------



## anderson26 (May 26, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> anderson26 said:
> 
> 
> > Vulosity said:
> ...



That*'s*


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 26, 2009)

anderson26 said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > anderson26 said:
> ...



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=181180&postcount=67


----------



## Poke (May 26, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> anderson26 said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



Love it... and the avatar.


----------



## TimeFreeze (May 26, 2009)

The Eastsheen 5x5's are ok. The old rubik's is horrible, the retooled is ok, the mefferts is good, and v-cubes are great.

Get v-cubes, cheaper than mefferts, and better quality. Plus, the price went down.


----------

